# I'm just a new one.



## froggy7777 (Jan 8, 2016)

Well I'm male and the last time I checked; I'm old. Not much I can do about that. Yep I'm married. Seems like a life time but not complaining. Absolutely love my wife; always will. I'm a Christian not just saying so but really am. I know some on here have no belief in God; and I feel sorry for you for you really don't know true happiness and joy that only knowing Jesus Christ; the Son of God can bring. I love going to church. Like being around my own kind; and not having to hear filthy language all the time. I have to laugh when I hear some taking God's name in vain and you check with them and they really don't believe in God. Why do you curse someone you don't believe in. I'm sure they would not going around in public and start cursing Mohamed would you. There is so much absolute evidence for the existence of God but so many refuse to believe anything. What a shame. So proud of my wife. She never did use filthy language and was always a lady.


----------

